# Letting the Cat Out of the Bag



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Some may and will almost certainly disagree but after having been here at Lake Chapala for 15 years, I must admit that there are no good restaurants here. Not even one. I have yet to figure this out for sure but I think it may be because most of the foreigners who move here are from the U.S. Midwest and Canada and never actually tasted any good food. in their entire lives What I found to be disconcerting is that there are also no good Mexican restaurants. around the lake. I have had better Mexican food at Lake Tahoe. No good Iranian restaurants either. Not even one U.S. Southern BBQ house. Really nice weather, though.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Hound Dog said:


> Some may and will almost certainly disagree but after having been here at Lake Chapala for 15 years, I must admit that there are no good restaurants here. Not even one. I have yet to figure this out for sure but I think it may be because most of the foreigners who move here are from the U.S. Midwest and Canada and never actually tasted any good food. in their entire lives What I found to be disconcerting is that there are also no good Mexican restaurants. around the lake. I have had better Mexican food at Lake Tahoe. No good Iranian restaurants either. Not even one U.S. Southern BBQ house. Really nice weather, though.


Okay, Foodie Supreme: What's your idea of "good" and where did you last dine that would receive that award? Was it in an area with a much larger and wealthier population than exists in lake Chapala?

Most of the restaurants in the Lake Chapala area struggle to stay open. Why do you suppose that is? Could it be that it lacks the kind of clientele on company expense accounts that exist in large cities, especially in the U.S. A.?

Personally, I didn't expect Chez Panisse in this outpost of the world and am quite pleased to find a place like little Cocinart serving up some "good enough" food.

On the other hand, I hear your taste runs to Burger King.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

lagoloo said:


> Okay, Foodie Supreme: What's your idea of "good" and where did you last dine that would receive that award? Was it in an area with a much larger and wealthier population than exists in lake Chapala?
> 
> Most of the restaurants in the Lake Chapala area struggle to stay open. Why do you suppose that is? Could it be that it lacks the kind of clientele on company expense accounts that exist in large cities, especially in the U.S. A.?
> 
> ...



What could be more sublime than a cheese whopper at Burger King accompanied by an extra dry Martini fron the Revolution Bar across the street sitting outside on the splendid pedestrian walk known as the Andador in San Cristóbal on a sunny afternoon. OK, there is this great hamburger joint up the street on the Andador and some other good eateries but we can talk about that later.You see what you are missing living in this grunge hole. My favorite restaurant in San Francisco was not Chez Panisse nor have I ever eaten at Cocinart here in Ajijic but, while Chez Panisse is out for the duration, maybe Cocinart is worth a try. I have never had a decent restaurant meal in Chapala. Maybe I should try again.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Hound Dog said:


> What could be more sublime than a cheese whopper at Burger King accompanied by an extra dry Martini fron the Revolution Bar across the street sitting outside on the splendid padestrian walk known as the Andador in San Cristóbal on a sunny afternoon. OK, there is this great hamburger joint on the Andador and some other good eateries but we can talk about that later.


On the other hand, you might want to stuff kitty back in the sack.


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

...


----------



## shomer (Jul 7, 2014)

Hound Dog, have any new restaurants opened in San Cristóbal in the past couple of years that you'd recommend? I've been away since late 2013, but I'll be back in the Fall for three months. 

A Facebook friend was plugging Grill Garden, but possibly because of the "all you can drink" offers rather than the food. All my young artist friends "Liked" Mumo, but ... they're young artists; chances are one of them waits tables there! Morgana also showed up in my Facebook feed. Have you tried and enjoyed any of them?


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


shomer said:



Hound Dog, have any new restaurants opened in San Cristóbal in the past couple of years that you'd recommend? I've been away since late 2013, but I'll be back in the Fall for three months. 

A Facebook friend was plugging Grill Garden, but possibly because of the "all you can drink" offers rather than the food. All my young artist friends "Liked" Mumo, but ... they're young artists; chances are one of them waits tables there! Morgana also showed up in my Facebook feed. Have you tried and enjoyed any of them?

Click to expand...

I´m sorry, shomer but we are the wrong people to ask about restaurant food in San Cristóbal. We live just a block from the huge indigenous market there and tend to buy vegetables there and meats at the local Chedraui Supermarket. We rarely eat out at restaurants in San Cristóbal and are not a good source of information about places to dine on the town. There are lots of restaurants there so good luck as you search around for a nice meal. I haven´t seen any new restaurants open there since we arrived in 2006 but, since we normally avoid restaurants there, maybe we are just being inattentive._


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

Hey Dawg, why don't you tell us about all those great restaurants you ate at in Alabama, They serve great racoon didn't they. You miss those days don't you? How about that gourmet food all around you when you lived in Sonoma? Tell us how those restaurants in France served the tastiest CAT in the world. Back in the day, what did you eat when you were sitting next to Jesus at the last supper?

Here is a story for you Dawg, once upon a time I lived right on the Russian River in Guerneville and Forestville. It gives me some satisfaction to know that every time I flushed the toilet, my crap floated right under your nose while yo lived in Jenner.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Playaboy said:


> Hey Dawg, why don't you tell us about all those great restaurants you ate at in Alabama, They serve great racoon didn't they. You miss those days don't you? How about that gourmet food all around you when you lived in Sonoma? Tell us how those restaurants in France served the tastiest CAT in the world. Back in the day, what did you eat when you were sitting next to Jesus at the last supper?
> 
> Here is a story for you Dawg, once upon a time I lived right on the Russian River in Guerneville and Forestville. It gives me some satisfaction to know that every time I flushed the toilet, my crap floated right under your nose while yo lived in Jenner.


Hey, I once lived there too, probably long before you did. Those towns were also downstream of a bunch of cattle. The river looked okay, but we knew the awful truth. Best to stick with an inflatable boat. I doubt they've cleaned that river up yet. Wasn't if fun when you had to get around Guerneville in a boat?

Dawg's got a Phd. in put-down artistry. I suspect he was trolling along in an attempt to bait the Lakeside folks into naming their favorite restaurants. Pretty transparent.

If you're a decent cook, your best meals are probably going to come from your own kitchen.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Playaboy said:


> Hey Dawg, why don't you tell us about all those great restaurants you ate at in Alabama, They serve great racoon didn't they. You miss those days don't you? How about that gourmet food all around you when you lived in Sonoma? Tell us how those restaurants in France served the tastiest CAT in the world. Back in the day, what did you eat when you were sitting next to Jesus at the last supper?
> 
> Here is a story for you Dawg, once upon a time I lived right on the Russian River in Guerneville and Forestville. It gives me some satisfaction to know that every time I flushed the toilet, my crap floated right under your nose while yo lived in Jenner.


That was not raccoon but possum. 

In France just after WW11, I am given to understand, a stray cat could not be found.

There was not even one good restaurant in Sonoma County when I lived there.

When I dined next to "De Lawd", I ate his flesh and drank his blood which were the ítems served up that day. Talk about personal pride vanquishing rationality. 

When living in Jenner, I avoided the cold-assed river which could suck one out into the Pacific by riptides in a nanosecond but the fact that you lived in Forestville and Guerneville tells me you had not, at that time discerned community values. The ultimate ******* towns. 

The crap that floated by my home in Jenner nourished the salmon that later graced your table and that was God´s plan. Recycling at its finest.

As for Alabama cuisine. Damn fine BBQ but as soon as I reached adulthood, I was off to Santa Monica which also, at least in those days, had no decent restaurants.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Pretty good "save".


----------

